# lexington ky area



## m17glock (Mar 28, 2013)

can anyone here from the lexington/georgetown area help find a place to varmint/predator hunt? i am being sent there by my job which pretty much hoodoo's all of my fall hunting/fishing plans here in southeast tn.

company says "indefinant' on time of deployment . from past experiance means at least till thanksgiving ,probably till Christmas :mad2:

at this point i wouldnt be real picky. farms with cowbird/starling/crow problems, i have a nice savage mk2 suppresed that i use to help the farmers out around here with .

for coyotes i have a sig sauer .223 that i can reach out with .

i was looking forward to a great fall here in southeast tn but not to be for me this year.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum m17glock.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to Predator Talk m17glock...


----------



## m17glock (Mar 28, 2013)

thanks for the welcome guys. i hope my fall season dosnt end up in the tank . i was looking forward to more of this with the fall work slowdown not going out of town.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site !! Congrats on the coyote also.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum m17glock, good luck KY!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to the site.

Nice photo too. But dont you like the other rifle laying off to your right?


----------

